# "time" apparent inconsistency



## jaymax (May 8, 2011)

Probably I am missing the forest for the trees.


```
i386 arch
7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD
```
/usr/bin is in my PATH
*time -a -h -o timetest /usr/bin/du -c data* or any of its options returns a =>

```
Command not found.
```

Ex. *-a*: 
	
	



```
Command not found.
```

But */usr/bin/time -a -h -o timetest /usr/bin/du -c data* runs fine.

Am I missing something?

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (May 8, 2011)

time is a shell built-in (builtins(1)) in addition to /usr/bin/time.


----------

